# darsi alla macchia



## Boursicoton

Buongiorno,
 Ho trovato l'espressione seguente : " Antonio* si è dato alla macchia*."  Antonio avrebbe  ucciso un commissario di polizia e ferito gravemente un agente. Poi sarebbe fuggito.
Per tradurre la frase  pensava : " Antonio a pris le maquis... 
Che ne pensate?
Avete un'altra opinione?
Ciao e grazie in anticipo


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Bousicoton,
Vedo con piacere che hai seguito il mio consiglio .
Va benissimo "Antonio a pris le maquis". Comunque, a seconda del contesto esatto, si potrebbe preferire " Antonio a pris le fuite, est en fuite, est en cavale". Ti lascio giudicare, ma mi raccomando, fammi sapere.

Stammi bene.

Matou.


----------



## Boursicoton

Matoupaschat,
Grazie per la vostra risposta. Tra le vostre proposte scelgo finalmente  la proposta "est en cavale" perché c'é già "in fuga" nello stesso paragrafo. Ma tutte le proposte sono adeguate.

Grazie mille e a presto;


----------



## matoupaschat

Accidenti, mi sbaglio più spesso in francese che in italiano (caval*l*e). Grazie Boursicoton!
Credo che tu abbia fatto la scelta migliore. Vorrei anche chiederti di darmi del tu, se non ti dispiace.
Sempre a tua disposizione 

Matou.

PS. Attualmente, per rivolgersi a una sola persona, non si usa più il "voi" (salvo casi speciali come nel settore alberghiero), si dà del "tu" o del "lei"


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Dar*si *alla macchia.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Paul,
Non capisco il senso del tuo post, spiegami dove'è l'intoppo, prego.


----------

